# How can I fill out forms online?



## ryrhino (Jul 28, 2013)

Hello,

Would someone please let me know if there is a way to type information on a premade online form for example an application instead of printing it and filling it out by writing? Is there a way to copy the form to different software and be able to type the information? 

I sometimes have trouble writing due to health conditions. 

If there is software that you know can do so please give me the link. I am only looking for free software. 

I think I read that foxit pdf reader offers that. Do you know if it is true? If it is true is it available using the free version?

Thanks.


----------



## ryrhino (Jul 28, 2013)

If a document is a .pdf could it be converted to a different format such as .doc and then it could be typed on?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Please tell us the format. Actually you can type into a .pdf on line but you usually miss the lines or boxes. Better to download.


----------



## ryrhino (Jul 28, 2013)

Here is the document I would like to be able to type instead of write.









It is currently downloaded on my computer as a .pdf. It was originally a .pdf.

The other option is to use the document as a .doc when I try to do so the following happens 









I don't know what that means. Would someone please tell me what I need to do if the error loading happens. I am guessing since that the option to download the document as a .doc that I would be able to type.

I have adobe pdf reader and sumatra pdf readers currently installed if that is helpful to know.

The links for this document were emailed to me.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

ryrhino said:


> Hello,
> 
> Would someone please let me know if there is a way to type information on a premade online form for example an application instead of printing it and filling it out by writing? Is there a way to copy the form to different software and be able to type the information?
> 
> ...


Yes, Foxit Reader, which is free, has that (typewriter) feature. I can't begin to count how many times I used it for exactly what you're talking about. Giving it a try won't hurt.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

The file is opening within the browser using the pdf plugin, so limited stuff..

Open the file with Adobe Reader, use the Comment option and it will give you a Text icon, click on it, click inside the line and start typing..

It's not eye candy, but with trial and error, you'll get used to the placement of the cursor..


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

tristar said:


> The file is opening within the browser using the pdf plugin, so limited stuff..
> 
> Open the file with Adobe Reader, use the Comment option and it will give you a Text icon, click on it, click inside the line and start typing..
> 
> It's not eye candy, but with trial and error, you'll get used to the placement of the cursor..


Yes, Acrobat Reader DC works beautifully. With a little wrist movement you can re-position the inserted comments to attain some of that eye candy, even if the cursor/insertion point was misplaced.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Yeah, lot of trial and error  but I think I got the hang of it now though...


----------



## sunriseal (Aug 8, 2004)

If you have a Password Manager (1Password, LastPass,etc) form completion is an option


----------



## ryrhino (Jul 28, 2013)

sunriseal said:


> If you have a Password Manager (1Password, LastPass,etc) form completion is an option


How would I do so? Currently I am learning how to use Keepass.

I have been using Foxit to fill in forms and it seems to work.

Looks like the edit feature in adobe is only free for a trial period.

https://acrobat.adobe.com/us/en/free-trial-download.html?promoid=F4KHZXN7&mv=other


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

sunriseal said:


> If you have a Password Manager (1Password, LastPass,etc) form completion is an option





ryrhino said:


> How would I do so? Currently I am learning how to use Keepass.
> 
> I have been using Foxit to fill in forms and it seems to work.
> 
> ...


Those (password managers) will not be of help with filling a pdf, they can help with web forms though. As stated before, you use the *Comment* feature on Adobe Acrobat Reader, NOT the *Edit* function. Refer to https://helpx.adobe.com/acrobat/using/commenting-pdfs.html#add_a_text_comment


----------



## protonelect (Dec 17, 2009)

Nitro Reader works well for me, has a function for inserting text. You do have to click in each field you wish to add too. Free.
https://www.gonitro.com/pdf-reader

i like the annotation tool for making sticky notes that can be any color or opacity.


----------



## timlvs2div (Aug 7, 2011)

Get a program called PDFescape.com and you can type on a form, modify the number of pages and all sorts of things. It's free


----------

